# "Silent Cycling"



## fishfish (Jan 25, 2010)

Is "silent cycling" a good way to cycle a brand new aquarium? Is it an effective way to start? I researched it for a while and it seems very easy to do. 

HELP


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh, explain this "silent cycling". Is this where you fill a tank with water, throw a filter in, take a platy. and then watch as the platy silently dies while the tank cycles?


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I haven't heard the term silent cycle, but if it is another name for a fishless cycle, then it is a good way to cycle your tank without jeopardizing your fish. It does take awhile so requires patience, although some here use Seachem Stability to speed the process. I haven't yet tried Stability myself, but other's here recommend it.


----------



## fishfish (Jan 25, 2010)

it means when fast-growing plants consume ammonia and nitrate for an ammonia source. The plants do all of the cycling work. Its a natural way to cyclie an aquarium.http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_silent_cycling.php


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah ok. It sounds a bit like the theory behind Walstad natural planted tanks, although I think they are lower tech. I have never tried this, but lots of people out there have had success with the Walstad tanks.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

The key to this is that the plants have to be really doing well. Thriving, fast growing plants. If the plants are not doing really really well, it could do more harm than good. In my experience, its harder to have healthy plants than healthy fish.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

its possible, but like said plants need to be growing well and you have to start off with a few fish and slowly work your way up. Honestly it is gonna be slower than a fishless cycle, to get the tank fully stocked. It is my perfered way to start a planted tank, in combination with mature media. A planted tank is almost always more stable than a nonplanted tank.


----------



## lennyboy222 (Jan 14, 2010)

If you want, buy some bacteria cycling product. It speeds the process a lot faster if you add bacteria product. They work by introducing live bacteria to the tank and they will grow on the bio-filter. This will cycle the tank a lot of quicker with a planted tank. The fastest way to establish a cycled tank is if you have a friend has a cycled filter, one of the bio-filter with the wheels, take one of the wheel and put it in your tank. It is instantly cycled because the wheel of the filter has a matured bacteria or take some gravel from your friend's aquarium, and put some into your tank. The point is introducing matured bacteria into your tank so it can be cycled.

Leonard
My brine shrimp eggs store

http://www.brineshrimpegg.com


----------

